# Curado 200 Drag Problems



## reddrum (Aug 11, 2005)

Every once in a while my drag just quits working. I can tighten it all the way down and line still comes out easily. However, the same day it will all of the sudden start working. Any ideas on what the issue could be?


----------



## flapper (Jun 16, 2008)

i only throw my 2 curado super-frees.when that happens,i replace the drag washers and they work like new.i replace the drag washers on them every 2 to 3 months anyway.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Are you using braided line on this reel? If so did you properly back the spool before adding the braided line?


----------



## Captain Kyle (Oct 1, 2008)

My Curado 300 does the same thing. I have only had like 4 fish that actually stripped line do you think it really needs new drag washers?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Are you spraying any oil on the reels?


----------



## Captain Kyle (Oct 1, 2008)

Just light oiling, I am using Penn Reel cleaner on the outside every time I go, Its kind of Oily. 

I liberally apply the cleaner all over the reels outside and worm gear, then hose it off with water. I oil about every 3-4 times I fish.

Am I doing things right?


----------



## reddrum (Aug 11, 2005)

Sorry for the late reply but I have been out of town. I do oil the reel with real magic and there is no reason for the drag washers to be bad because the reel has only been used about 5 fishing days. I do have braid on the reel without backing, but I don't see how that could be causing this.


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

reddrum said:


> Sorry for the late reply but I have been out of town. I do oil the reel with real magic and there is no reason for the drag washers to be bad because the reel has only been used about 5 fishing days. I do have braid on the reel without backing, but I don't see how that could be causing this.


Braid will no backing will slip on the spool.. Creating the illusion that the drag washers are not doing there job.. I figured that out the hard way a few times as well.. Now I always use about 10 yards of same diameter mono backing and tie it with a uni to uni knot


----------



## rick1949 (Feb 5, 2008)

*Curado Drag Washers*

I have a fairly new Curado 300DSV used in the surf for red drum (with 10 lb mono). I hooked into a few large spinner sharks and the large dartanium drag washer almost fused to the gear drive. The drag slipped and jerked after that. I had to force it out with a flathead screw driver. I greased them lightly with Shimano drag grease and they worked fairly well for a short while, then began slipping again. I replaced them with Carbontex washers from Smoothdrag ($9), lightly greased them, and the drag is now smoother than ever. I've only caught a few large fish on them to date, so I can't comment on their longevity.


----------

